# Buckeye burl predator call..



## bearmanric (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is a sweet buckeye burl predator call i finished today. It was Stabilized by me. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2004-16.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2005-8.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

now that my freind is beutifull--- duckman


----------



## myingling (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweet lookin call,, rick


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2012)

Love that buckeye burl! Nicely done!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rick, that was a very nice chunk of wood and it was turned into a beautiful call..........


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you every one. On it's way to MO. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow. Excellent job on a beautiful piece of wood. Well done !
Scott


----------

